# [PulseAudio] pas de son ?

## Chr0nos

Bonjour,

je me suis "enfin" décidé a franchir le pas de pulseaudio sur ma belle et douce gentoo en ~amd64 alors sans tarder je colle un "pulseaudio" dans mon USE global, je emerge -aDv --newuse world et je suit le tuto http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio

sauf que voila: avec pavucontrol je vois bien des vu-metre s'afoler quand je lis quelquechose avec mplayer fichier.mp3 -ao pulse

mais pas un son ne sors, alors que si je passe par alsa tout marche au poil

j'ai deja testé/vérifié:

- la présence de "extras" dans les use de udev

- que les volumes ne soient pas a 0

- que mon utilisateru soit bien dans plugdev,pulse,pulse-access -> c'est le cas

- j'ai éssayé tout les profils disponibles sur chaque périférique (deux me sont proposé, je suppose que vu le HDMI du second il s'agit du son de ma carte graphique qui me fait donc l'ancéphalograme de la crevette (plat))

du coté du contenu de /etc/pulse/system.pa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # PulseAudio is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it
> 
> # under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License as published by
> ...

 

j'ai mis en orange ce que j'ai moi meme modifié

coté utilisateur j'ai bien fait un : pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start

apres chaque modif mais toujous pas de son

j'avoue ne plus trop savoir ou donner de la tete la, pouriez vous m'aider ?

----------

